
Namecheap still does not support TOTP based multi-factor authentication - xref
https://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/9905/5/how-can-i-use-the-onetouch-method-for-twofactor-authentication
======
xref
After a raft of social engineering attacks on it's SMS-only 2FA system
Namecheap promised to introduce Authy-based authentication instead back in May
2017. Instead, they rolled out a custom solution called OneTouch which
requires the Namecheap mobile app and is still tied to your phone number...and
doesn't actually integrate Authy or TOTP based passwords

[https://blog.namecheap.com/authy-based-2-factor-
authenticati...](https://blog.namecheap.com/authy-based-2-factor-
authentication-is-coming/)

------
lancepioch
I currently use their OneTouch, and it works pretty well for a custom
solution. However, I still hope that they support real TOTP's soon because I
can securely store all of my TOTP's together.

It'd be very annoying to have an app for each single service.

